# Moving to Germany from UK



## Bandanner

Hello, 

I am a UK citizen (34 M) and my partner is German, we are not married but she is moving back to Germany for work and I intend to move with her. We have decided to do this early December due to the Brexit Withdrawal ending on the 31st, so I will at least hopefully be treated as an EU citizen.

I am a medical doctor, however my German is not yet good enough to pass the C1 examination so my intention is to do intensive language courses when I first arrive. So unless I get an interim job (which due to COVID will likely be difficult) I would initially be unemployed.

I understand the need to register at the local government as a resident and have proof of residency. I have also already contacted one of the state health insurance organisations to see what the options are for becoming a member as ideally I would like to get on the state scheme rather than private. And can provide a E104 closer to the time.

I wondered could anyone advise firstly how likely it is I would be able to get onto the state health insurance rather than private if anyone has any experience with that?

And secondly in terms of proof of savings to sustain myself, what would be acceptable to demonstrate this, would a UK bank statement be enough? I assume I would provide this while applying for residency.


Many thanks.


----------



## ALKB

I didn't have the time to look up the way to get an approbation again, but as far as I remember, there is a time period of up to two years or so, where you can already work as a doctor while preparing for exams (at least for non-EU doctors).

You might find it a better idea to get at least a part time job possibly right away - both for language learning/making professional connections and getting health insurance cover yourself. Being without a spouse who can put you on their insurance, not having an income and not eligible for benefits since you haven't worked in Germany so far, health insurance could be quite costly (should not be a problem to be accepted, though!). Personally, I'd avoid AOK and shop around for an insurance provider that offers good extra services. Having a physical presence near where you will live is also a plus. Most of my colleagues are with Barmer because they have an office five minutes walking distance from the office. I have good personal experience with SBK and TK.

I think in the current situation you won't have much trouble finding a job, even if it's not at the same level/the same kind as in the UK. See it as practical language lessons.

Depending on where you will move to, there might also be English-speaking opportunities as a medical doctor but that might defeat the purpose of the job serving as language boot camp.


----------



## *Sunshine*

If you are serious about moving, you should do this ASAP. If you can obtain an E104 apply for one know. If you move directly here and were previously insured through the NHS for 12 months prior to moving or 24 months within the past 60 months you are eligible for public health insurance if you apply within 3 months of arrival (in your case, however, everything needs to be done sooner). Not all employees at the various public health insurance companies know the rules regarding EU citizens, so you need to get started ASAP. 

Medical licenses are the responsibility of the Länder and you need to apply in the Bundesland where you'll be living. You should also file this application ASAP. Some places even make it possible to apply before you move. 

Where will your partner be working?


----------



## Bandanner

Thanks very much to both of you for the responses and advice, my initial plan was a job somewhere to boost my German skills even if it was not in working as a doctor, COVID allowing of course.

I will give the working and living in Germany hotline a call, they offer counselling on transfer of qualifications, I guess I just need to clarify with them regarding the language component. My partners father is also a retired doctor and her mother is persuading him to speak to various contacts, which feels slightly awkward but that is another matter entirely.

For now we are moving to Dortmund, firstly its near her family and we have access to accommodation etc for what I would call "family and friends" rates. She is a research scientist and will be working for one of the pharma companies over there which will be based hopefully near Frankfurt, but she wont start that till Jan/Feb looks like. So it will be North Rhine-Westphalia initially.

Regarding insurance side, I have emailed TK yesterday this is the one my partner is going with and advised I do the same, she also advised avoid AOK. I am aware of the need for an E104 form and advised them I can get one of these and tried to stress I am covered in the UK by the NHS & National insurance. And applying for the E104, I am waiting for a final pay to go through in my current job so I have final values etc. As you suggest I did worry I might get someone who does not know EU citizen rules but hopefully that is not the case. 

I have one perhaps silly question, to be considered a resident there before the 31 Dec deadline, do I just simply need to register my address, or do I have to fill out the more significant foreigner form which includes things like proof of finance and job skills etc? I know the second one is aimed more at citizens outside the EU but I would have to complete something similar eventually I would assume. I know there is a plan for a new application for UK citizens residing in the EU that will be available till 31st June 2021, but I am unclear if I need to do more before the 31st Dec (We are planning to speak to the local authority too but I guess we might get someone who does not know).

I am also aware of the speed at which I need to move, so again I very much appreciate the advice.


----------



## *Sunshine*

You need to register (anmelden) and have health insurance before the end of the year. The rest you can do later. I would also recommend submitting your application for your Approbation. How well do you already speak German? You need at least B2 for the application.



Bezirksregierung MÃ¼nster – Approbation


----------



## Bandanner

Thanks Sunshine, I think the first two will be very doable.

The application for Approbation, I suspect will be something I have to do post Brexit and that is what I had expected, I know the rules will change somewhat, pending whatever if any agreement they arrange. I am no where near a B2 level, somewhere in A2, I will still contact them but frankly I wouldn't feel at all safe practicing as a doctor speaking German currently and wouldn't want to till I felt safe.

Hence one of the first things I need to do there is get on some kind of intensive course.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Bandanner said:


> I am no where near a B2 level, somewhere in A2, I will still contact them but frankly I wouldn't feel at all safe practicing as a doctor speaking German currently and wouldn't want to till I felt safe.
> 
> Hence one of the first things I need to do there is get on some kind of intensive course.


Actually you should start TODAY, get some good German A1 and A2 books, and then start working through them. A1 and A2 are mostly just vocabulary and grammar; there is a lot of memorisation and your girlfriend can help you with pronunciation. At your level being in Germany will not make the language easier to learn because you don't know enough of the basics. It is very important that you learn the basics properly (including the genders of nouns) since you will need to eventually be able to write reports in German. 

Once you've worked through the material for B1, you might want to find a private online teacher. Don't wait until you get here.


----------



## Nononymous

Have you considered simply getting married? That would greatly simplify matters. No shame in getting hitched for a green card, particularly since you can't throw a proper wedding party this year anyway.


----------

